# 1/29 Freight House



## GaryGJ (Feb 9, 2012)

My first attempt at constructing a 1/29 freight house. Required way too long to complete due to other obligations and several ongoing medical problems. 
Footprint is 24" x 11" x 9 1/2 H. Dock height 2 3/8". My last modeling experience was at age 14, hmmmmm...that would be 1956 (egads!)! 
The purpose of this practice structure was to experiment with the different materials and techniques so graciously shared on the forums and referred to in various magazines. Those postings were repeatedly visited and greatly appreciated!
As is obvious in some photo's, I am also learning photo editing and camera skills!
The building was never intended for outdoor environment therefore the basic sructure utilizes common foamboard yet still provided lots of practice for future use of the more applicable types of that material. Also, clear matte sealer was repeatedly applied to the many components during various stages of completion .
Click on any photo to enlarge all of them...to enlarge even more, use the magnifying glass symbol, upper right.

http://s1303.photobucket.com/user/garyb90058/library/


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Folks you've gotta take a look!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, that is one sweet Freight House! Love the look, like the real deal.

Thanks for posting pics.

-Jim


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, that is a Great looking freight house!!!

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

YOU CERTAINLY DON'T HAVE TO MAKE ANY APPOLIGIES for your modeling! That is truly a first class effort. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Holy cow, that's great work! Looks like the real deal!

I really like the design of the building, too. It has a lot of very interesting features yet doesn't look at all "artificial" or caricature-ish. Is it freelanced or from a prototype?


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Not bad at'tall.


----------



## GaryGJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Totalwrecker...
Thank you for that rousing recommendation!
Gary


----------



## GaryGJ (Feb 9, 2012)

jimtyp...
Thank you for the compliment!
Gary


----------



## GaryGJ (Feb 9, 2012)

tmejia...
Thank you for the positive response!
Gary


----------



## GaryGJ (Feb 9, 2012)

placitassteam...
Thank you for your kind words!
Gary


----------



## GaryGJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Ray Dunakin...
Your positive remarks much appreciated, Ray. The building is freelance...a figment of my imagination. Did have difficulty determining a stopping point - you know...add this, that, and something else...!
Gary


----------



## GaryGJ (Feb 9, 2012)

mickey...
Your response greatly appreciated.
Gary


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Impressive! Love the wear and tear. Well done Sir.


----------



## jokensa (Dec 4, 2014)

excellent work!


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Really amazing work. The break you've taken (since 1956) seems to have served you well. That's one terrific looking, very realistic model.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome !


----------



## GaryGJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Rod Fearnley...

Thank you for the kind words!

Gary


----------



## GaryGJ (Feb 9, 2012)

jokensa...

Thank you for the encouraging comment!

Gary


----------



## GaryGJ (Feb 9, 2012)

riderdan...

Thank you for the pleasing comments and reference to the "59 year" break!

Gary


----------



## GaryGJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Chris Scott...

Pleased that you are impressed! Thanks!

Gary


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Gary,
What an absolutely wonderful model. It looks to me that you not only made a model of a freight shed you obviously became part of it or became part of you during its construction. Your commitment and 'experimentation" using different materials and finishes certainly paid off. An outstanding model, well done.
Cheers.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

This is very nice work. Just don't let it be another 59 years before we see another project out of you, OK?


----------



## GaryGJ (Feb 9, 2012)

harvey...

Thank you for the complimentary response - most appreciative! 

The forum references, guidelines, instructions and opinions had everything to do with completion of this project. I once again commend those contributors.

And yes, Harvey...your insight is correct - the project was quite subjective, However, the building itself and all of the details seemed to me to be nothing extraordinary - just application of my memory and knowledge of how this, or that, exists in reality. It was fun!

Gary


----------



## GaryGJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Burl...

Thanks for the compliment!

I've had to give up yet another social activity but, that allows more time for this hobby. I have some idea's percolating...yes, I do.

Gary


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

*Amazing Work*

Gary-

Your work and attention to detail are amazing. I love weathering and admired your photos of the platform. The way the wood is gouged in spots, the way the color of the wood fades from wear and tear, it's all amazing!

Well done!


----------



## GaryGJ (Feb 9, 2012)

ewarhol...

Thank you for the compliments, Eric! Appreciate knowing that details noticed! Representation of weathering and material degradation of any type requires nothing more than observation of the real thing - I hope to improve in the future.

Gary


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Gary
59 years of keeping this modeling skills under a lid and keeping this from us and the modeling world has been our loss. Please build more and share with us your modeling abilities.
Thanks Dennis


----------



## SirSimon007 (Nov 26, 2014)

Very nice Gary - I noticed the exterior lights - when did you purchase, or did you also hand made these as well?


----------



## GaryGJ (Feb 9, 2012)

denray...

Appreciate your comments, Dennis! I certainly enjoyed this building project - plan to continue. Would like to include some animation in the future...bring some life to an otherwise static scene.

Gary


----------



## GaryGJ (Feb 9, 2012)

SirSimon007...

Thank you for the compliment! 

The lights are metal retainers that hold a fake jewel in place - these are 7/16" wide. Readily available at any craft store.

Very carefully pry the jewel out - be patient about this - then restore those few removal marks left in the metal. Spray on some primer, then paint. Bulbs are appropriately sized glass/plastic beads or teardrops - clear or milky.

Gary


----------

